# General > General Developer Forum >  [RESOLVED] Philosophical question: Google Drive vs OneDrive

## vbcub

I store my visual basic projects on Onedrive.  I work on my projects at home using the project folder on Onedrive and then go to a different location with a laptop and work on my projects there accessing the files from Onedrive. I have the laptop running while at home so in theory the files sync up. Lately, I have saved my project at home, then go to the different location and find that I am on an older version of my project.    This is getting very frustrating, so I am considering going to Google Drive instead of Onedrive.  What experiences do you have using Google Drive or are you having better luck than me with Onedrive?  Thanks

----------


## jmcilhinney

Don't use either. Use proper source control. Cloud storage does theoretically give you access to the same source files on any machine but there are potential sync issues and there's no versioning. If you use proper source control then you'll get the same access from multiple locations but you'll also be able to work if there are sync issues and have the source control provider merge the changes from each location. You'll also have versioning so you can roll back to an old state if you encounter issues locally. Azure DevOps and GitHub support are both built into VS and there are other options too. EVERY developer should using source control, no matter their level.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I was using OneDrive for a time, and for a reason that was similar to what you described. Eventually, I ended up with issues that were also similar to what you described. I was working primarily on one computer, pushing everything to OneDrive, then working on a second computer that could be VERY offline for great lengths of time. I needed that second computer to be entirely current, and I found that I couldn't rely on it being current. 

I then did what JMC suggested and moved to source control. One thing that had kept me away from source control, at the time, was that GitHub had some rules that I didn't want to live with. This was all for a hobby. I saw no reason to be paying, but I also wanted private repos. As it turns out, GitLab offered private repos for free, with limitations that I was entirely willing to live with. 

One of the issues with source control, currently, is the revenue structure. GitHub, GitLab, DevOps, they are all companies. Companies need to make money or they are not companies for very long. So, if you give things away for free, how do you make money? That's the basic tension at the heart of all of the cloud source control options that I am aware of. The basic solution is that you charge certain users and not others, but who gets charged, who doesn't, and how much, are all questions that differ between the platforms. What is far more annoying than that is the fact that they all seem to be constantly tweaking that situation. For example, there was a time when GitLab allowed unlimited private repos up to some number. They recently changed that to a number of users, or something like that. Still free, private, repos for a single hobbyist, so I can still use them for my personal projects, but it was a change.

----------


## vbcub

Thank you to Shaggy Hiker and JMcIlhinney for your answers.  I'm sorry it took so long for me to reply to your answers.  I know you are very busy and am blessed you responded.
Shaggy Hiker, you hit the nail on the head.  Cost and learning another software is why I am going to stay with Onedrive. You have given me good information on what course to take, but this is a hobby for me, so I tend to take the easy way out.  If I did this for a living, I probably would take the time to use another way. I think that the way to keep it synced is to wait for the data to save, then I can close Visual Studio and open it at the remote location with my code intact.  
You will not believe it, but I do look on google to find solutions for questions that I have about coding.  Sometimes I have problems finding solutions on google simply because I don't how to ask the right question.
Thanks again, Carroll

----------


## jmcilhinney

> Cost and learning another software is why I am going to stay with Onedrive.


There is no cost to an Azure Devops or Github account if your needs are minimal.

If you don't want to learn programming is probably not for you. Given that the source control functionality is built into VS, you're not learning a new application at all, but just a different part of the application you're already using.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

I have now used Azure DevOps somewhat lightly (we are moving over to that, away from GitLab, due to pricing for organizations, but I've only started moving a few days back), and GitLab quite a bit more. I prefer the way GitLab works, as I find things a bit less well laid out than DevOps, though to some extent, that has to do with limitations imposed by my organization. GitLab seems more suited to a small user who is really just trying to use source control for storage and safety, whereas DevOps seems to be leaning far more into 'project management', something I have no interest in. My projects are unmanageable, unwieldly, unworldly, and potentially unwise.

It's good that you have found syncing to work with OneDrive, though. I did...and then I didn't. Still not quite sure why.

----------

